# KA24E Port and polish



## Kevolution (Jun 5, 2003)

Yes or no? I don't see how it could hurt, but I have heard it can. I wanted to hear some more opinions/facts before i decide to do it

Thanks

Sorry if this is a repost


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

well, the basic port and polish is to let more air/fuel into the engine right?? i would rather go forced induction : ka24et


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

Why not BOTH 

Serious though, what are you looking to get with power??? I would do otyher stuff first like bolt ons, turbo kits, etc THEN get a port/polish later. But I have never heard of port/polish being bad


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

doesn't port and polish cost alot? i would just go KA-T unless your into the n/a then go port and polish


----------



## Kevolution (Jun 5, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> *doesn't port and polish cost alot? i would just go KA-T unless your into the n/a then go port and polish  *


My brother knows how to port and polish, so its not gonna cost much  Thanks for all the suggestions so far...


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> *doesn't port and polish cost alot? i would just go KA-T unless your into the n/a then go port and polish  *


I would P&P a forced induction application. Why not. It just wouldnt be the first thign I did


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

nx2000 said:


> * It just wouldnt be the first thign I did *



yea that is wut i was tyring to get in there but i didn't


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

Yeah the only reson my engine is ported and polished with a 3 angle valve job and port matched is because i had to rebuild my engine, so i thought why the hell not. porting can hurt your preformance - say you port more out in one bowl then another, the one will flow difrent and cause an imbalence. also if you port out to much it can hurt flow because of turbulence. there are some other things that can give you problems also, but thats the biger ones.

If you do port and polish just go mild and keep it under control. also port maching is a pretty good idea if your already porting the head.


----------

